# What's the best projector for ~20k



## Chetan1991 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm looking for a projector that can illuminate a small area (10 audience or so. It won't be dark either.) and display clear and crisp picture as it will be displaying Flash Professional whose GUI has lots of tiny icons and other elements. 
So, what models are available within Rs. 20k? It'd be great if you can also provide links to purchase them.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 8, 2013)

:/


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 21, 2013)

anybody??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2013)

If you can add a bit more coin then you can go for this: LG HS201G | LG Electronics Malaysia

Since this is a LED Projector it does not heat up a lot and is also portable. Price :Rs.34,000.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks but that's way above the budget. 23k is Max budget. I need it for only 10-15 people. Clarity is important.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 26, 2013)

Found these two:

1080p LED Portable Projector | RioHD-LED-3 by FAVI

Amazon.com: AAXA KP400-01 P3 Pico Pocket Projector with 50 Lumens LED, Media Player, HDMI and Rechargable Battery, Black: Electronics

The AAXA P3 has 1024x600 native resolution but only 50 lumens while the RioHD LED 3 has 800x600 native resolution but much brighter. So which one would be better?

Also since neither of them is available in India, how much cost increase should I expect?

The only alternative available in India seems to be Portronics POR315 costing 23k. Anybody has any experience with it?


----------

